# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Një ditë do ndjek diellin

## mondishall

*NJË DITË DO NDJEK DIELLIN

Një ditë do ndjek Diellin në perëndim
Në lindje, e di që sdo e ndjek dot
Me ment e marr atë ikje të pakthim
I vetmi rast kur jetës jam xheloz.

Xheloz për Diellin lindur dhe pas meje
Por veten e qetësoj filozofisë
Si mundet të kërkoj të përjetshmen
Kur Diellin unë e gjeta fëminisë?

Kur Dielli perëndonte dhe pa mua
Pa mua lindej Dielli në mëngjes
Kam fatin që ta ndjek i perënduar
Veç dua ti ngjaj pak, kur ta ndjek.

@Edmond Shallvari*

----------

Helikranon (30-01-2016),JuliusB (03-06-2015),martini1984 (03-06-2015)

----------


## mondishall

*PROVOJE, PO TË THEM

Kur je e kompletuar, je vetë përsosmëria
Jo, nuk është e vështirë, të ndodhë ky kompletim
Mjafton të kesh magjiken, dhuratë nga dashuria
Mjafton t’ja veshësh vetes, në trup edhe në shpirt.

Provoje po të them, filloje nga të duash
Jepju ç’meritojnë, gjithë formave të trupit
Mos ju mërzit aspak, mungesave të tua
Ato janë prap’ tërheqëse, kur di t’ja shfaqësh burrit.

Janë pjesë e kompletimit, besomë se s’të gënjej
Ç’kujton se kanë më tepër, ato, miset e botës?
Nëse në shpirt të tyre, shpirtin e femrës s’gjej
As joshem e as ndizem, përkryerjes së formës.

Vazhdo provën më tej, tej formave trupore
Ty mendja nuk ta merr, sa vlerë të ka gjesti
Delikatesë e femrës, lëvizjes femërore
Kë mashkull s’bëri rob dhe zjarr shpirtin s’ja ndezi?

Vazhdo më tej akoma, jepi trupit frymë
Frymë femërore, nga shpirti i femrës-femër
Ty mendja nuk ta merr, se sa çmendet çdo burrë
Provoje po të them dhe do më kesh gjith’ jetës.

@Edmond Shallvari*

----------

Helikranon (30-01-2016),martini1984 (03-06-2015)

----------


## martini1984

> *PROVOJE, PO TË THEM
> 
> Kur je e kompletuar, je vetë përsosmëria
> Jo, nuk është e vështirë, të ndodhë ky kompletim
> Mjafton të kesh magjiken, dhuratë nga dashuria
> Mjafton tja veshësh vetes, në trup edhe në shpirt.
> 
> Provoje po të them, filloje nga të duash
> Jepju çmeritojnë, gjithë formave të trupit
> ...


Si GJITHMONE .....SUPERBE :Bravo:

----------


## mondishall

*
JAVA E FEMRËS

Ti ke lejën dhënë dikur nga vetë Zoti
Pak pushim kërkon jeta për rilindje
Privilegj ve ç për femrat Ai e zgjodhi
Mbase Zoti është femër Gjithësie.

Kurse ne, ah, kurse ne, mashkullorët
Ne që forcën mburrim racës njerëzore
Jemi qenie të uritur, ta pangopshëm
Nuk durojmë këtë shlodhje femërore.

Këtë shlodhje kaq magjike të rilindjes
Që na bën aq magjikshëm baballarë
Jemi kafshë, shkuar kafshës në instikte
Dhe s’durojmë asnjë ditë, jo një javë.

Kur aq këndshëm, oh, sa këndshëm asaj jave
Të jetojmë bashkë me femrën mrekullinë
Dashuria është pa fund në variante
Le t’i japim çdo varianti dashurinë.

@Edmond Shallvari*

----------

martini1984 (05-06-2015)

----------


## mondishall

*ZILIA E HOMERIT

Kam lënë shikimin vetëm tek ty
Vetëm tek ty kam lënë dëgjimin
Botën e shoh si Homeri dikur
Si Homeri dikur dëgjoj zhurmimin.

Vetëm me kaq i ngjaj Homerit
Edhe të dua më tepër s’i ngjaj
Por më mjafton ky rol i të verbërit
Për botën e sotme, pa pamjen e saj.

Jo, nuk të kthej në asnjë personazh
Nuk ka personazh pa një mangësi
Zili nuk kam Odiseun dinak
Naiven Penelopë nuk e kam zili.

Sepse je e veçanta në gjithshkanë e femrës
Në të veçantën e femrës gjithshkaja je
Ndaj më ka zili Homeri i verbër
Se s’mundi një si ty, mes vargjesh ta gjej’.


@Edmond Shallvari*

----------

martini1984 (05-06-2015)

----------


## mondishall

Romani im, "FACEBOOK-KOOBECAF", i perkthyer ne greqisht nga perkthyesi i njohur i Kadarese, Blushit, Kongolit, etj, Niko Anagnosti, botohet ne gjuhen greke me titullin, "TO KASTRO TON SKION"(KESHTJELLA E HIJEVE").

----------


## mondishall

*FITORJA DYSHE

Ti më fiton pa pësuar unë humbje
Pa pësuar ti humbje unë ty të fitoj
Ku është parë e dëgjuar kjo fitore dyshe
Të fitojnë të dy palët njeri-tjetrin njëlloj?

Në thënien time nuk jam absurd
Asnjë absurditet dashuria nuk njeh
Sa herë ne luajmë me shpirt edhe trup
Humbim vetminë që shpirtrat i vret.


Ndaj të fituar dalim të dy
Gara vazhdon për vendin e parë
Çudia ndodh kur mbrijmë në fund
Nuk paska të dytë asnjëherë kjo garë.

Edmond Shallvari*

----------

martini1984 (05-06-2015)

----------


## mondishall

_MOS MË BËNI…

Mos më bëni të ndez cigaren e dytë
Të parën e shojta pa e ndezur
Njëlloj dhe rakinë, sa e preka me buzë
Të parën e piva pa e prekur.

Mos më bëni të them të dytën e pathënë
Të parën e thashë duke heshtur
Njëlloj dhe heshtjen, pa zë e kam lënë
E para ulurimës ka mbetur.

@Edmond Shallvari_

----------

martini1984 (09-06-2015)

----------


## mondishall

*LITARI I HALLEVE

Sot hallet e halleve, i thurra litar
Në lak për t’u varur, litarin e lidha
E lehtë ishte futja e kokës pastaj
Dhe kështu i varur, nuk di se ku ika.

E pashë veten jashtë, mes borës gënjeshtare
Dhëndër m’u duk vetja, mes orizit të hedhur
Në shtylla lajmërimi, për ikjen fatale
Unë vazhdoja ecjen, çuditërisht duke qeshur.

Dikush më pa vëngër, dikush me urrejtje
Dikush si unë qeshi, me çmendurinë time
Unë indiferent, vazhdoja më keq qeshjen
Për lajmin e kobshëm, që për mua fliste.

Pastaj vazhdova rrugën, nuk di se për ku
Ashtu, mes të gjallëve, i pangjashëm me ta
Asnjë pikë halli, s’më pikonte mbi trup
E si të më pikonte, kur e thurra litar?

Në veshë më vinin zëra njerëzish me lutje
“Na ndihmo edhe ne, me një copë litar!”
Përgjigja ime: Më vjen keq, por me duhet
Nëse prapë bashk’ me hallet, Zoti më ringjall.

@Edmond Shallvari*

----------

martini1984 (09-06-2015)

----------


## mondishall

_TI MË THUA…

Ti më thua, u vjetërua Homeri
Ndërkohë shkruan për të bukurën Helenë
Njëlloj më thua për Dante Alighierin
Ndërkohë për Beatriçen thurr poemë.

Ti më thua ta le qetë politikën
Ndërkohë bën politikë dhe në seks
Kurse unë mes vargjesh i ngre pritën
Jashtë vargjeve me të dashurën bëj qejf.

Ti më thua të mos merrem me lirinë
Me ata që na prangojnë të mos merrem
Ti më thua t’i mbush vargjet me lëndinë
Me thëllëza, bagëti, poet të mbetem.

Ti më thua, çfarë s’më thua, eh, sa herë
Po aq herë unë vazhdoj shtigje të tjera
As më duhet çfarë thonë ca kritizerë
Nuk i bie në një vrimë fyellit pena.

@Edmond Shallvari_

----------

martini1984 (09-06-2015)

----------


## mondishall

_ZONJA ME ROBDESHANDËR

Bashkë me muzgun në ballkonin përballë
Më tërheq shikimin një robdeshandër i rrallë
Qartësoj shikimin e iluzionit të parë
Brenda robdeshandrit zonja F si fantazmë.

Pastaj formësohet pamja e zonjës
Fytyra e saj, sfiduese e moshës
Flokët e saj, argjend vezullonjës
Sytë e saj, me vështrim prapa kohës.

Prapa kohës më çon zonja F mistike
Skulpturë mermeri, me trup Afërdite
As më duhet mosha, qoftë mijra vite
Më pëlqen dashuria, me femrën antike.

Ka kohë zonja F, me veten jetuar
Me ndjenjat e saj, robdeshandrit mbuluar
Për pak dashuri, prej vitesh munguar
Shikimi i saj, shigjetë e helmuar.

Në çastin e muzgut më helmon në shpirt
Më vdes, më ringjall, me frymë Perëndish
E shndërroj në princeshë, më shndërron në princ
Të dy mëkatarë, në distancë sigurisht.

@Edmond Shallvari_

----------

martini1984 (09-06-2015)

----------


## mondishall

_SOT…

Sot kokën vura poshtë mjekrës së Marksit
Dhe koka m’u mbush me flokë
Ndërkohë mbivlera i qëndron të varfërit
Fantazmë që i kërkon lëmoshë.

Sot kokën vura mbi mjekrën e Marksit
Dhe mjekra m’u shtua me mjekër
Ndërkohë Atdheu ju arratis proletarit
Në kërkim të një proletari tjetër.

Sot kokën vura mbi kokën e Marksit
Dhe vetja m’u duk si Lenini
Ndërkohë revolucioni si thikë e kasapit
Therr bijtë që vetë i lindi.

@Edmond Shallvari_

----------


## mondishall

_TË LIRË

Jemi kaq të lirë, 
sa s’dimë ç’të bëjmë
Të qajmë, deri në çmenduri
         Deri në çmenduri, të qeshim
Murit t’i biem me kokë 
Kokës me mur t’i biem,
deri në copëtim
Pastaj, 
coprat e murit e të vetes t’i mbledhim
dhe nga e para përsëri
Sepse, jemi kaq të lirë,
sa s’dimë ç’të bëjmë,
në liri.

@Edmond Shallvari_

----------


## mondishall

_ME NJË GOTË UZO

Ma more mendjen me një gotë uzo
Me një gotë uzo u dorëzoka mendja
Mendja e dorëzuar kërkon një puro
Puroja e kërkuar digjet nga brenda.

Nga jashtë tymos mendjen e marë
Uzoja harlis gjakun ndër vena
Ku e gjete e dashur këtë variant
Ku vetëm e ndezur flakëron ndezja.

@Edmond Shallvari_

----------


## mondishall

_
ARMIQ TË PËRJETSHËM

Fushës me lule krijojmë fushë beteje
Lulet i kthejmë në shigjeta harkëtarësh
Nektarin e shndrojmë në kupa helmesh
Petalet i shtrojmë arkivolesh të vrarësh.

Mbetemi fushës, humbës, fitimtarë
Fushës së kthyer në lule varresh
Lule me rrënjët mes trupash të vrarë
Trupa armiqsh, bashkuar petalesh.

Oh, prapë rikrijojmë fushë beteje
Në fushën e re me lulet mbi varre
Lulet në çast kthehen në skelete
Dhe rendin nëntokës, të prehen në paqe.

Mbetemi fushës, humbës, fitimtarë
Fushës së kthyer në lule skeletesh
Kështu mijra vite, të vdekur, të gjallë
Armiq të përjetshëm, ndaj tjetrit dhe vetes.

        @Edmond Shallvari_

----------


## mondishall

_KËSAJ BOTE GUACKË

U ngritën disa, disa u ulën
Lojë pokeri, pa fillim e mbarim
Pastaj të ulurit, të ngriturve ju sulën
Të ngriturit pastaj, u kthyen kërmij.

Nuk di kur filloi kjo ecje kërmilli
Kur do mbarojë kjo ecje, nuk di
Veç di që sa herë ngrihet i uluri
Aq herë do të ulet i ngrituri prej tij.

Kësaj bote guackë, me njerëz kërmij.

@Edmond Shallvari_

----------


## mondishall

_ÇDO DITË

Çdo ditë le pa bërë diçka
Pa ditur në fakt se çfarë le
Çdo ditë bëj më shum’ se gjithshka
Dhe prapë ngopësi nuk ndjej.

Çdo ditë madhohem sa një ditë
Pa ditur sa zvogëlohem në fakt
Çdo ditë veç të djeshmen s’kam frikë
E nesërmja më tremb sa një djall.

@Edmond Shallvari_

----------


## mondishall

_



Sa do desha hiperbolë kjo të ish’

Jo, nuk ja vesha nëpër vargje ashtu kot
Sa do desha ashtu kot t’ja kisha veshur
Pashë njerëzit në rrugica si robot
Si robotë militantësh supet ngjeshur.

Pashe njerëz në formë partish
Pashë Parti formësuar në njerëz
Për një çast gjithë globi m’u vërtit
M’u vërtit në të kundërtën tjetër.

Dhe më hodhi asaj kohe absurde
Atij vargu majakovksian ai më hodhi
Kur Partia me liderin përputhej
Kur lideri dhe Partia ishte globi.

Edhe ndjeva veten time shkretëtirës
Ndjeva gurët e rrugicës të thërmuar
Ndjeva skllevërit si punonin piramidës
Të cfilitur, duke vdekur të gëzuar.

Për atë, oh për atë kthyer në idhull
Po ç’na duhet kjo kujtesë e asaj kohe
Nga nëngurët e rrugicave ishin ngritur
Të tjetër idhuj të stampuar nëpër gjokse.

Nuk guxoje dot t’ju flisje në të kundërt
Në të kundërt do të shpalleshe heretik
Ç’m’u kujtuan të mesjetës Xhordano Brunët
Galiletë kur dikur thanë, Toka lëviz!

Mos më thoni se po them një hiperbolë
Sa do desha hiperbolë kjo të ish’
Po ju them që atë çast mbeta pa gojë
Po ju them që atë çast u ndjeva hiç.

Dhe ashtu kthyer në hiç vazhdova ecjen
Si një hiç që si të sotmen pret të nesërmen.

@Edmond Shallvari_

----------


## mondishall

_
Marathonomaku im

Marathonomaku im
Korier i të përjetshmes dashuri
Flakadan në shpirt
I shpirtit gjithësi.
Pak Unë je Ti
Shumë Ti jam Unë
I ëndrrës princ
Që nuk ndalon kurrë.

Marathonomaku im
I saj marathonomak
Një shkëndijë më sill
Të ndez një zjarr
Atë zjarr olimpik
Universit altar
I flijuar Feniks
Që veten ringjall.

Marathonomaku im
Shpërnda dit’ e natë
Të vetmen dëshmi
Të ëndrrës së parë
Ku linda Perëndi
Me Perëndeshën në krahë.

@Edmond Shallvari_

----------


## mondishall

PËRSIATJE

ITAKA E ELLADËS SIME

S’di si më vajti mendja aty ku s’ta pret mendja se mund të të vejë ndonjëherë, kur je duke bërë frapenë.
Po ja që mendja, e larguar nga vëmendja e bërjes së frapesë, më çoi tepër larg në kohë dhe hapësirë, në Itakën e Penelopës, por pa ato mundimet e sajuara nga Perënditë për Odiseun.
Me sa duket mendja s’do t’ja dijë as nga sajimet, as nga të vërtetat, sepse ndërsa të parat i quan produkte të fantazisë së saj, të dytat i quan produkte të mençurisë apo çmendurisë së saj.
Tani frapeja është gati, kurse unë sa kam mbritur në Itakën e Penelopës dhe shikoj mishmashin që po ndodh në pallatin mbretëror të Odisesë.
Që mos zgjatem me gjëra të njohura dhe nga nxënësit e fillores, pasi dhe mendja nuk më çoi aq larg për t’i përsëritur ato, po thith njëherë frapenë për të njomur buzët, ndonëse në këtë rast buzët janë jashtë rolit të tyre dhe po hyj aty ku as Odisea nuk hyri asnjëherë, pasi s’kish’ interes të hynte.
Unë po hyj në Itakën e Elladës, motrës binjake të Penelopës, që edhe pse e merr vesh ardhjen time, vazhdon të endë ditën dhe të prishë natën pëlhurën e ëndrrave të mia dhe të milionave si unë.
Ndërkohë në pallatin e saj vazhdon i njëjti mishmash i oborrtarëve, princërve, princeshave, shërbëtoreve…
Meshkujt e etur për fronin tim dhe të milionave si unë, po ma bëjnë (më mirë po flas në vetën time, por nënkuptoni milionat e tjerë brenda saj) rrush e kumbulla pasurinë që kisha e shtova jo vetë me mund e djersë, por edhe me gjak plagësh ende të gjakosura.
Jo, nuk e kam zili Odisenë, që pas aq vitesh përfundoi në krahët e Penelopës së plakur, por më vjen inat më tepër me Elladën time, që ndryshe nga binjakja e saj, nuk po ma var fare.
Çfarë priste ajo nga mua, të imitoja burrin e motrës së saj në dinakërira dhe trimërira dhe të dërgoja botës së Hadit me shigjetën  magjike bërësit rrush e kumbulla të pasurisë sime?
Po unë s’kam qenë e s’kam dashur as në ëndërr të jem ndonjëherë Odise.
Nuk është faji im që Ellada paska dashur të imitojë binjaken e saj, duke bëre e çbërë dekada të tëra pëlhurën, gjoja me pretekstin për të shtyrë pranimin e kërkesës së princërve për të zgjedhur njerin prej tyre në vend tim. 
Vërtet nuk kam zotësinë e Odisesë në dinakëri e trimëri, që në fund të fundit duhet ta pranojmë se s’ka qenë e gjitha e tij, por kam zotësinë njerëzore që eshtë e gjitha e imja për të nuhatur se diçka nuk shkon tek Ellada ime, që edhe pse e kam dashur dhe e dua më tepër se Odisea motrën e saj, me sa duket ajo më ka dashur dhe më do më pak se motra e saj Odisenë.

Vazhdon përtej përsiatjes…

@Edmond Shallvari
Selanik, 24 qershor 2015

----------

